# Kennel mats - Nat's Mats or Wet Mutt?



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

I tried using an anti fatigue mat from Home Depot cut to fit the crate floor, but he started chewing the corners. Just wondering if anyone used either of these mats and how they hold up. If I go with Nat's Mats, do yall recommend rubber or polymer plastic? Thanks.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Got all nat mats in my trailer and have had no issues even when dogs try to dig. They are a hard plastic type


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Just got a set of the wet mutts. I like them a lot, comfortable for the dogs yet tuff. Very scratch resistant but probably not chew resistant. Holes in the ones I got let the water drain. Easy to clean.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Brad did you cut yours to fit your boxes or did you order them to size?


----------

